
Show HN: Our weekend project - Pinstagram.co - wushupork
http://www.pinstagram.co
======
wushupork
link: <http://www.pinstagram.co>

So what do you get when you combine a billion dollar company (Instagram) with
a $500 million company (Pinterest)?

The background: My cofounder Brandon and I were having a discussion on startup
pitches, especially the ones that go “we’re an X for Y” and thought a
hilarious VC pitch would be “we’re a Pinterest for Instagram”. The more I
thought about it, the more I liked the idea. I liked Instagram, and this was a
real need for me. There was nothing like it out there that I would use. So
last weekend I decided I would make it a weekend project.

I spent a few hours putting something together using my design and front end
skills. I was able to show the popular feed in a Pinterest-like UI. I showed
this to Brandon which quickly convinced him this was a good idea and together
we started clobbering together the project. By the end of the weekend we had
something that basically worked. You could log in with your Instagram id and
view your feeds, your photos, what’s popular and search.

For those of you interested in how it was made. It’s a very simple Ruby and
Sinatra app. It doesn’t even have a database. The front end was built on
Twitter Bootstrap. Haters can hate me for not building the html from scratch
but I prefer to build my house using off-the-shelf tools instead of having to
go and chop wood in the forest. The Pinterest style layout was built using
Masonry, a very useful jQuery plugin.

~~~
njs12345
Looks really good! Nitpick: let's should be lets on the front page..

~~~
wushupork
fixed - good catch

------
joering2
I like this part: "Not featured on" grayed out with huge logos of recognizable
blogs.

Smart move of a hackerish spirit :)

~~~
aw3c2
It's misleading. Too subtle for my taste.

~~~
dyeje
Yeah, I can appreciate the spirit of it, but I think the "not featured on"
could be a little more prominent. Heck, I think it might even add to the joke
a bit because some people would still end up just scanning and say "Oh wow,
TechCrunch!"

~~~
joering2
ok, how about: "we would love to be featured..." with email link to contact@
on all the logos. just second thought.

~~~
shiftb
well, now it's been featured.... :)

~~~
joering2
too bad I can't click on those now. now, they look fake to me. if you were
"featured", I want to click on the logo and be redirected to the website.
please fix those.

------
frankydp
Not featured on...

I chuckled out loud.

~~~
wushupork
thanks, just thought we'd have some fun and if someone wasn't really paying
attention - they'd think it was social proof

------
philipp-spiess
I like the "Not featured on Mashable". :D

~~~
RegEx
Now that it's on HN frontpage, that'll probably need editing ;P

~~~
joering2
Why is that? They knew what they typing. I get the humor and the purpose
behind it, and the outside box thinking. I should have thought about something
like that myself.

~~~
darklajid
I'm reasonably sure that the gp means that Mashable etc will cover it now,
sooner or later.

~~~
joering2
I fail to understand what one has to do with another. They havent been
covered, fact. Like any other startup I am sure they want to be covered. In
the meanwhile they stepped outside of the box when asking "is there any other
way we could use their logos without lying to people we've been covered". and
viola!

~~~
darklajid
This thread contains no criticism of that decision. Your defense is
unnecessary. Relax, understand that text is a poor medium for emotions and
notice that the comment that lead to your first reply could very well be
interpreted as "Nice idea, but with the coverage on HN they might need to edit
that soon, because they'll soon be covered _now_".

It was, for all I can tell, a friendly and humorous remark. I really think you
just misunderstood the tone/intentions.

------
zupreme
I used to work and train (Wushu) with Pek back in the day (at POW Kung Fu in
Chicago). It's great to see a genuinely nice guy doing something that could be
very very big.

Good luck Pek!

~~~
wushupork
worlds collide. Didn't expect to see a wushu guy on HN - POW was like 10 years
ago.

~~~
zupreme
Yep. That seems like a lifetime ago. I'm glad to see you're keeping busy. I
also blogged about Pinstagram's signup experience and UI just now. Hopefully
that gives you guys an additional boost.

------
Killswitch
I showed it to my female friends who use Instagram and Pinterest like it's
nobodies business, and they absolutely love it. Only problem is logout is
wonky.

~~~
shiftb
Thanks for the feedback! Glad to hear they like it!

Would like to know what problem you're having with Logout. @shiftb or email is
on my profile.

~~~
shiftb
Can't reply to you anymore. I'll check it out. Which browser/OS?

~~~
Killswitch
Tried on Chrome on both Windows 7 and OS X 10.7.3

------
sparknlaunch12
Congrats. Like the mashup.

What is the objective? Or simply a side project?

Do both parties allow this? There are a few game apps where playing via your
PC is breaching terms of use.

------
jackbach
Wow! I really like the ui and its simplicity.

Missing permalinks tho. I'd like to be able to visit /#!/nickname and see a
user profile directly, for example.

Anyway, loving it!

~~~
shiftb
I agree, it does need that.

------
sandieman
Can't wait to see how mashable will pick this up.

------
zavulon
Looks like ~ $750 million company to me..

------
designhawg
Nice work guys. Can't wait to see how people react to it.

